# Has anyone tried "Beech" wood



## backwoodssmoker

The Beech around me produce nuts, so can it be used for smokin or maybe fire base-wood then maple or other for smoke. I heat with Beech so I have lots of it.


----------



## native

Not much out there on beech, but a few do use it.  Here's one link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/53679/locust-black-walnut-beech


----------



## backwoodssmoker

I burned it for the seasoning of my freg smoker, smelled real good.  I will try it and see.  Just wondered if there was anything negative. Thanks for that link


----------



## bbally

Second only to aspen for grilling steaks.

Great wood for smoking.  Bacon, hams, pork, can use it on fish if you watch it.  Little heavy for fish but if you split it down it can be controlled.

Half way between alder and hickory.


----------



## smokeysooner

I wish I could get some. 

I used to live in Belgium when I was in the Air Force and fell in love with Ardennes ham (jamon ardennaise), which I have a recipe for and calls for beech.  I wish I could order a 10 pound bag.


----------



## alelover

Where do you get aspen from?


----------



## cliffcarter

alelover said:


> Where do you get aspen from?


Both bigtooth and quaking aspen can be found in NC. Related to poplar, Pretty common in Colorado, where* bbally *is.


----------



## tjohnson

How much do you need?
I tried Aspen sawdust, but it burned too fast.  It was very similar to Birch or even Maple.
I can get Aspen sawdust and chips

TJ


----------



## fghmx

@ BackwoodSmoker

I know from Germany, the most experienced sausage maker in the world, that there they smoke ONLY with beech. And German sausage is famous all over the world. So famous that there are many companies in the US copying the recipes. My Q. to you: I am living in Mexico. Can you make and ship beech sawdust and maybe fruit tree sawdust? Like apple or others. THX.


----------



## kensai

G'day,

I'm in Australia but bought 2Kg of beech chips on line. http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/ufocookers 

Would really like to get hold of your recipe if you wouldn't mind sharing? 

Cheers

Rob (Kensai)


----------



## lantzy75

I picked up a bag of beech chips this past weekend. Looking forward to giving it a try. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## atomicsmoke

Beech is the only wood i use for traditional European sausages, hams, backfat. Is mild tasting yet smokey enough.


----------

